# perien lähdöt



## Gavril

Kaivokseen liittyvässä työnkuvauksessa lukee

_Urakoitsijan on kiinitettävä huomiota seuraaviin
[...]
- on käytettävä tilaajan perien lähtöihin asennuttamia kielto- ja varoituskylttejä
_
Miten värjäämäni osa pitäisi tulkita?

Vaikeus liittyy pääasiassa sanaan _perien_, joka lienee _perät_-sanan sijamuoto, mutta _perällä_ on paljon merkityksiä ("pohja", "perukka" jne.) enkä tiedä, mikä niistä on tässä kyse.

Kiitos


----------



## etrade

Perä voisi tarkoittaa "irtoperä", eli perävaunu/traileri ilman vetoautoa ?


----------



## Gavril

Haettuani vähän enemmän verkossa totesin sanalla _perä_ olevan erityinen kaivokseen liittyvä merkitys: kyseessä on tietynlainen kaivos, joka englanniksi sanotaan "drift".

Näin ollen "perien lähdöt" olisi tällaisten kaivosten sisään/-uloskäyntejä?


----------



## etrade

Keitä nämä tilaajat ovat?

Onko kaivosyritys tilaaja ja urakoitsija alihankkija kaivosyritykselle? Tuleeko urakoitsijan noudattaa kaivokselle kulkevien väylien kylteissä olevia sääntöjä, vai onko tilaaja esimerkiksi jokin ulkomaalainen yritys joka on tilannut kaivokselta tuotteita?


----------



## Gavril

Tilaaja tässä yhteydessä on kaivosyritys, urakoitsijan on (ellen muista väärin -- olen käynyt useiden dokumenttien läpi viime päivinä) tarkoitus hoitaa työmaan teiden ylläpito.


----------



## etrade

Selvä. Pekka Perä olisi varmaankin tiennyt kysymykseen vastauksen, mutta tuskin on foorumilla.


----------



## Spongiformi

Täytyy myöntää, etten ole koskaan kuullut sisään-/uloskäynneistä puhuttavan lähtöinä, mutta ehkä se on kaivosalan omaa kieltä. Kenties sillä viitataan lähtevään tavaraan lyhennettynä, mikä voisi tulla kyseeseen. Muutoin lähdöistä tulevat paremminkin mieleen sähköiset tai optiset liitännät.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Täytyy myöntää, etten ole koskaan kuullut sisään-/uloskäynneistä puhuttavan lähtöinä, mutta ehkä se on kaivosalan omaa kieltä. Kenties sillä viitataan lähtevään tavaraan lyhennettynä, mikä voisi tulla kyseeseen. Muutoin lähdöistä tulevat paremminkin mieleen sähköiset tai optiset liitännät.



Jos _lähtö_ tarkoittaa lähtemistä / lähtevää tavaraa, niin mitä tarkoittaa "asennuttaa/asentaa kyltti lähtöön"?

(En kiistä sanomaasi, vaan en ole varma, mitä fyysistä asetelmaa tämä kuvaisi.)

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Spongiformi

Kyltit lähtevän tavaran lastauslaitureilla? En kyllä itse puhuisi moisesta, mutta ajatellen näitä viimeisimpiä threadejäsi tulee mieleen, että olet saanut käsiisi erittäin haastavan käännösurakan, joka on ladottu täyteen epäselviä ilmauksia.

Minä en voi olla ajattelematta, että etrade on kuitenkin lähempänä totuutta tässä asiassa, ja nämä kyseiset lähdöt ovat jonkinlaisia liittimiä, liitäntöjä, joissa on teknisiä varoituskylttejä. Mutta toisaalta kukaan muu täällä kuin sinä ei ole nähnyt koko dokumenttia, joka varmaan antaa paremman yleiskuvan ja tuntuman siitä, mistä oikein on kyse.


----------



## etrade

Gavril said:


> Jos _lähtö_ tarkoittaa lähtemistä / lähtevää tavaraa, niin mitä tarkoittaa "asennuttaa/asentaa kyltti lähtöön"?



Jos kyseessä on esimerkiksi irtoperä tai junanvaunu, niin niissä on erilaisia kylttejä pelastusviranomaisille tai tullille, mistä he näkevät miten toimia onnettomuuksissa tai tullirajan ylityksissä.

Todella haastavia kysymyksiä  .


----------

